# overheating maxima



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

i have a 92 maxima the waterpump,thermostat, coolant temp sensor have been changed recently and actually the thermostat was just changed thinking that was the problem but no luck the weird thing is i can drive all day as long as i am going under 55mph after that it starts to overheat and it doesnt make sense to me anyone know what could be causing this?it is a vg30 sohc if that matters


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a 91 maxima. Does the temp gauge go up and down? Is it a digital gauge set or analog?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make sure the electric fans are working. If they are, I would suggest doing a cylinder leakdown test to check for a failed head gasket.


----------



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

Its analog dash and headgasket was checked and is fine


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The radiator may be partially plugged up. Run some good coolant cleaner to see if it helps.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

One idea.Have a mechanic or technician while the car is so-called in the overheat state check with a hand held heat meter ( cannot remember the real name) and if it is not overheating by that then it could be the dash going on the fritz. had this happen on my 91 with digital dash.


----------



## heathman (Sep 13, 2010)

it sounds like a fan problem or i agree that it could also be a radiator issue. Good Luck !!


----------



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

the radiator is brand new it couldnt be the radiator


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

As i said before get a heat reading off the rad to see if it is really overheating. I had a 91 maxima and I was finding the dash starting to not read things properly. So the dash could be going or one of the many computers. But as long as the rad from an independent source says it is not overheating you should be fine.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several possibilities:
- It's possible that there may be air pockets in the coolant system.
- Thermostat may not be working right. Aftermarket thermostats aren't worth a nickel. Always use an OEM unit.
- Possible head gasket leak. Exhaust gas getting into the coolant system.


----------

